# Amtrak Heritage Unit Anyone?



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

was waiting around down at the Amtrak station this afternoon trying to get pictures of one of the Garage Door F40PH units they run on the back of the Downeaster from Boston, MA to Portland, ME. Found out the are "Cabbage Cars" Cab units converted to run the engine on the other side of the train and carry baggage. 

So rather than try and take a picture of the F40 when it stopped I decided to run the camcorder on my phone and just catch it as it rolled by. Glad I did cause otherwise i wouldn't have caught the Heritage Unit on the front of the train heading to Portland.

On to the Video! Remember you have to click on the picture to get it to play


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

nice thanks for sharing..you guys up north are much luckier than we are. Two weeks ago Missy tried to snap a picture of a flat car carrying a switcher at a CSX Yard right outside of the Villages in Florida. Damn CSX Gestapo stopped her and ran her off and she was on the side of the road. We do get to take nice pictures of the Juice Train outside of Plant City while its on its way to Bradenton..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They have no right to interfere with her on a public highway.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> They have no right to interfere with her on a public highway.


but they do...and I have seen some places where they have signs by the tracks saying no photography


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

But they don't! You can put up all the signs you want, that doesn't make them legal.

The Photographer’s Right

You can read all about it on the above site. From that page, just one excerpt.



> The general rule in the United States is that anyone may take photographs of whatever they want when they are in a public place or places where they have permission to take photographs. Absent a specific legal prohibition such as a statute or ordinance, you are legally entitled to take photographs. Examples of places that are traditionally considered public are streets, sidewalks, and public parks.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> But they don't! You can put up all the signs you want, that doesn't make them legal.
> 
> The Photographer’s Right
> 
> You can read all about it on the above site. From that page, just one excerpt.


thanks I am going to do as the site suggests and print this out and put one in my camera bag and one in each of our vehicle glove boxes. I may even point some other people to that site as one guy at the shows we do in florida who is a big customizer has been threatened with arrest by CSX Rail Police for taking pictures of graphitti and stuff so he can do his customs.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When people don't know the law, you can bully them. When they do, it's quite another matter.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Many times "security" is a retired guy making minimum wage just doing what he was told. As it's said "just don't know better".


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

around here i can go pretty much anywhere i want on railroad property. same as when i lived in TX. that Amtrak unit is kind of hard to get good pics of cause it stops for about a minute and the end of it is usually into the crossing so trying to get decent pics of it is rather difficult. they really frown on ya standing near the end of the platform. apparently they thing your gunna jump


----------

